# PlaybackPassword+ v0.1a



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

EDIT: PlaybackPassword+ v0.1b has been released and is now available for download:

Official PlaybackPassword+ Host List

OR click here to download it directly from our exclusive volunteer host: AnotherWin95.

=====================================================

I have a small (beta) program for Windows 2000/XP users that I would like to share with the community. Its release will be dependant on the following conditions:

(1) TiVo must not object to its free public distribution for personal, non-commercial use (of course).

(2) Someone must be able to provide a reliable host for the file so those who wish to try it can download it. The file size for v0.1a is 156 KB.

The program is called PlaybackPassword+. It does not attempt to subvert TiVo's protected content. All TiVoToGo content is still protected by a Media Access Key (MAK) and Playback Password. This program simply automates the process of entering your Playback Password.

PlaybackPassword+ is meant as a _minor_ 'improvement' to TiVo Desktop 2.0--nothing more, nothing less.

PlaybackPassword+ is downloaded in the form of a small self-extracting installation file. Once installed, users can remove the program at any time via a typical Windows uninstall process. After installation, all the user has to do is set their Playback Password to '12345'. Then, all you need to do to open a .TiVo file is double-click!

Again, like I said above, I will not release this file if TiVo objects to its free public distribution, so please do not PM me asking for a copy. I do not want to be sued any more than the rest of you.

Also, keep in mind that the program is still under development. If released, I'd appreciate suggestions and bug reports from anyone who gives it a try.

See below for a couple screen shots.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

The original Playback Password screen. First read it, then enter your password, then press 'OK'-


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

EDIT: This screen was eliminated in v0.1b. In v0.1b your Playback Password is automatically submitted as soon as you open a .TiVo file.

=====================================================

The PlaybackPassword+ screen. This replaces the screen shown above. Your Playback Password (12345) is saved. Just press 'OK' or hit 'Enter' to continue.


----------



## AnotherWin95 (Dec 13, 2004)

I could consider hosting the file if all is approved. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## mpauley (Mar 20, 2002)

I did the same thing using Resoucre Hacker... except as soon as the pop up loads, the ok command is sent and the .tivo files just start to play.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

mpauley, I had a feeling I wasn't the only one to start playing around with it. What command did you use to send the OK command automatically? This was my first time playing around with RH and was definitely a learning experience.


----------



## samkuhn (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm also curious about sending the "OK" or buttonpress code. I haven't seen this trick before with resource hacker.


----------



## phreekk (Jan 10, 2005)

Well it took me a while to find out where to put in the password. So for those that don't know, here's what you do:

Once you download Resource Hacker (google to find it) you need to open TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll (search your pc to find it) and then in the Dialog / MEDIAPASSWORD / DIALOG / 1033 you can add your password to the line below (where i have the word password):

CONTROL "password", 10, EDIT, ES_LEFT | ES_PASSWORD | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 88, 76, 112, 10 

I figured out how to get the keypress to go, but it then claims my password is wrong. If you change the first 10 (which is an ID for the control) to 1 (you may or may not have to change the ID on the next control for the OK button to 10, i tried both ways.) If someone completely figures this out let me know and post the answer here for others.

Note to mpauley: what's the point in posting that you did it, without any help to others as to how you did it; this is a forum for discussing things, not for boasting how special you are.


----------



## phreekk (Jan 10, 2005)

Now that I've posted 5 posts, I can post a link. So here's the link to where I found out about what file and where to change the code:

http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/67909965/m/745003888631


----------



## phreekk (Jan 10, 2005)

It's amazing how when you stop doing something you immediately think of the answer.

Replace any of the text lines with:
CONTROL "o", 1, EDIT, ES_LEFT | ES_PASSWORD | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 88, 76, 112, 10 

Since the "o" key acitvates the OK button and the 1 represents the first action it will submit the password.

Now you don't need to have to enter it in every time you want to watch a show!


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't get the keypress to work... 

Following your directions (thanks a load for by the way ++), I can get the password enter to work, but when I add the line you just posted, or change any one of the lines to it, all it does it change the entered password to "o" instead of giving me the keypress. 

I tinkered with it for a while, but figured I better just post what i got and get some help. 

I have the password entering now, so I'm better off than I was.  Thanks.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

OvrrDrive, Make sure you keep the original CONTROL "<password>" line of code. Then, insert the CONTOL "o" line between it and the 'OK button' code. That should work for you.

phreekk, thanks for the tip buddy. I had just about given up on the 'OK' button problem.

=====================================================

For anyone who is interested in this feature and does not feel comfortable making edits to their resource files similar to what phreekk described above (which is very close to what I did), I am going to post my install/uninstall file for distribution as soon as I get it to a host. Since this thread has been around for 10 days and I have not heard anything from TiVo or the mods here, I'm guessing that this shouldn't be a problem. If it is, let me know and I will not distribute the file.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

It still won't hit the button for me...

It starts up and the cursor is in the right numbered position, but there is only one star in the password field and the ok button won't depress...

The way the command line is worded, it is a word for word copy of the enter password command, with the exception of the 10 now being a 1. All it does is change the password to o.

By the way, I can host the file for you. Email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

Here's the link for the file for those interested.


----------



## 56Effie (Jun 17, 2004)

Try:
CONTROL "YourPassword", 10, EDIT, ES_LEFT | ES_PASSWORD | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 74, 7, 112, 12 
CONTROL "o", 1, EDIT, ES_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 0, 0, 0, 0 


Craig


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 56Effie _
> *Try:
> CONTROL "YourPassword", 10, EDIT, ES_LEFT | ES_PASSWORD | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED | WS_BORDER | WS_TABSTOP, 74, 7, 112, 12
> CONTROL "o", 1, EDIT, ES_LEFT | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 0, 0, 0, 0
> ...


Whatever you have different in that worked like a charm...

I didn't go over it yet, I just copy/pasted it and it is working.

Thanks!


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

*PlaybackPassword+ Official Host List*

AnotherWin95 is currently our exclusive volunteer host for PlaybackPassword+. Anoyone who is interested in using it can download it here:

AnotherWin95

*Note:* If you'd like to be added to the list of official hosts, PM me.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

PLAYBACKPASSWORD+ README (v0.1b) ~Brought to you by Geddon~
========================

IMPORTANT NOTE 1: YOU MUST SET YOUR PLAYBACK PASSWORD TO '12345' (no quotes) in order for PlaybackPassword+ to function properly. SEE INSTALLATION STEP 2.

IMPORTANT NOTE 2: If you reinstall or update TiVo Desktop 2.0 and wish to keep using PlaybackPassword+, you will also need to reinstall PlaybackPassword+.

THERE IS NO GUARENTEE THAT PLAYBACKPASSWORD+ WILL WORK WITH CURRENT OR FUTURE VERSIONS OF TIVO DESKTOP!!!

DESCRIPTION
===========

Sick of being prompted for your Playback Password every time you want to watch a .TiVo
file?

PlaybackPassword+ replaces the default TiVo Desktop 2.0 Playback Password screen with one
that automatically submits your Playback Password. This allows you to open a .TiVo file in
the same manner as any other file--by simply double-clicking it. In order for this program
to function properly, YOU MUST COMPLETE THE FOLLOWING INSTALLATION INSTUCTIONS!!


INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS
=========================

STEP 1 -- Install PlaybackPassword+ (skip this step if installation is already complete)
-----------------------------------

(1) Double-click the PlaybackPassword+ Self-Extracting Installation File.

(2) Follow the on-screen prompts to complete installation.

NOTE: PlaybackPassword+ can only be installed AFTER TiVoDesktop has been installed. If you
reinstall TiVo Desktop 2.0 and want PlaybackPassword+ to continue functioning, you
will need to reinstall PlaybackPassword+.


STEP 2 -- Set your Playback Password to '12345' !!!!! IMPORTANT !!!!!
----------------------------------------------- 

(1) Open TiVo Desktop 2.0.

(2) Select 'File-->Set Playback Password' from the menu bar.

(3) Using your Media Access Key (MAK), change your Playback Password to '12345' (no quotes).

(4) Press 'OK'.


STEP 3 -- Open a .TiVo File
---------------------------

(1) Test your setup & installation of PlaybackPassword+ by playing a .TiVo file from TiVo
Desktop 2.0.

That's it! No more typing your Playback Password every time you want to watch your videos.
Your .TiVo videos should now play as soon as you double-click them!


UNINSTALLING
============

Simply run Start-->Program Files-->PlaybackPassword+-->Uninstall

This will remove PlaybackPassword+ and restore the original Playback Password screen.

If, for some reason, your original Playback Password screen is not restored after
PlaybackPassword+ is uninstalled, reinstall TiVo Desktop 2.0.


SPECIAL THANKS
==============

phreekk -- for discovering the "Auto-OK/Submittal" code for the dialog box.



TiVo and TiVo Desktop are trademarks of TiVo Inc.


EDITED FOR LAYOUT


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OvrrDrive _
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by 56Effie _
> ...


 That is the code from PlaybackPassword+. You probably just had a minor typo before that was causing your problems (maybe a '1' instead of a '10' in the password edit control?.


----------



## 56Effie (Jun 17, 2004)

Is there anyway to have Playbackpassword+ prompt on install for your password and have it paste that in instead of 12345? That way you can go on using your normal Tivo playback password.

Craig


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

For gring and giggles, here's a pic of what I had in there.

Everything looks the same but the location and size numbers... I have no idea what the problem was...


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 56Effie _
> *Is there anyway to have Playbackpassword+ prompt on install for your password and have it paste that in instead of 12345? That way you can go on using your normal Tivo playback password.
> 
> Craig *


 Not currently, but we are working on that feature. It is currently not possible for the installer to open up a resource like TiVoDirectshowFilter.dll and add the password to the dialog box code dynamically; however, we are looking into other methods that will provide similar results.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 56Effie _
> *Is there anyway to have Playbackpassword+ prompt on install for your password and have it paste that in instead of 12345? That way you can go on using your normal Tivo playback password.
> 
> Craig *


I could do that very easily in regular VB, but I've never messed with anything like this before.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OvrrDrive _
> *For gring and giggles, here's a pic of what I had in there.
> 
> Everything looks the same but the location and size numbers... I have no idea what the problem was...
> ...


 The only thing in your original code that might have confused it is that you had two identical EDIT boxes in exactly the same location in the dialog box: 88, 40, 112, 10. There might be something else, but that is all I saw at first glance. This dialog box resource can be a bit picky sometimes. If you have an EOL character where it expected a space, it can freak out. When I was creating v0.01a I had it stop working once for no apparent reason when I changed the size of the dialog box by 5 units.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

Almost two weeks have passed since PlaybackPassword+ v0.1b was released. Since more people receive TiVoToGo every day I wanted to give all the new users who may have missed this thread a chance to add this free feature to their computers.

You can download PlaybackPassword+ v0.1b via the hosts listed here:

Official PlaybackPassword+ Host List

OR, if you feel creative, you can read the info above and attempt to do the mod yourself.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I've added a line about this on my little TTG primer and linked to OvrrDrive. I can host a local copy if he has load concerns. Since PVRBlog and Slashdot linked me, I've got about 40,000 hits in the last week and my hosting company is doing fine.

EDIT: That number seems a bit high so I double checked and came up with close to 10,000. OD - let me know if you're worried and/or don't want the link.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

Um, doesn't this prompt the question, "Why have a password at all???"

You can't just give the files to someone else, and tell them your password. They will only play back on a TivoDesktop assigned to your account. So, why the extra typing required? Tivo should just drop that part.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

Dave, I don't mind if you link to the file from another site, but since you're linking to OvrrDrive's server he should have the final say.

One suggestion I have RE: your site is that you distinguish between the 'Playback Password' (which is normally requested every time a .TiVo file is opened) and the MAK (Media Access Key- which is only required when installing TiVo Desktop, changing your Playback Password, or logging into the TiVo webserver). PlaybackPassword+ takes care of the recurring prompt to input a user's Playback Password. There is no such recurring prompt for the MAK; therefore the quote from your site below appears to be inaccurate.



> _Taken from www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm:_
> *Why do I have to keep entering the Media Access Key (MAK)?*
> Every .tivo file you launch will require entering your personal MAK as a means of preventing piracy. If you convert your .tivo file, the MAK mechanism will no longer apply. Additionally, a software widget has been produced to automate the entry of your MAK to save you the effort.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

drumorgan said:


> Um, doesn't this prompt the question, "Why have a password at all???"
> 
> You can't just give the files to someone else, and tell them your password. They will only play back on a TivoDesktop assigned to your account. So, why the extra typing required? Tivo should just drop that part.


I agree.... which is exactly why PlaybackPassword+ exists.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ZildjianB said:


> PlaybackPassword+ takes care of the recurring prompt to input a user's Playback Password. There is no such recurring prompt for the MAK; therefore the quote from your site below appears to be inaccurate.


Good catch, man I must need more sleep. Will fix right now.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

I missed this when it got bumped. I was looking through my FTP logs and saw a link to the other site and came back here to see if ti was referenced in this thread. It is. 

I don't have a problem with it, but be forwarned that I will probably take the file down in a few weeks so your link will go bad. 

It's small enough that I don't think bandwidth will ever be a concern, but I just like to keep close tabs on what's going on on my server and the easiest way to do that is to delete old files that are spreading. 

I'll leave it up a little while longer. 

Btw, I'm showing about 85 hits on it so far.


----------



## StephensInGA (Apr 5, 2005)

My uninstall has failed and "I can't get up". I still get the password incorrect alert. I have reinstalled MediaPlayer 10 and TiVoDesltop 2.0 multiple times. I don't mind entering my password. I can not redownload the TiVo content I already have, I am just trying to get Dr.Divx to work.


----------



## piper (Oct 11, 2004)

StephensInGA said:


> My uninstall has failed and "I can't get up". I still get the password incorrect alert. I have reinstalled MediaPlayer 10 and TiVoDesltop 2.0 multiple times. I don't mind entering my password. I can not redownload the TiVo content I already have, I am just trying to get Dr.Divx to work.


You just need to restore the original Tivo file.

Assuming you installed both the TiVo desktop and the playback password software to the default locations just do the following:

1. Go to C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\DirectShow

2. Rename the file in there from

TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll

to

TiVoDirectShowFilter_HACKED.dll

3. Go to C:\Program Files\PlaybackPassword+\Backup

Note: if this directory doesn't exist just re-install Tivo desktop at this point and you should be ok.

4. Assuming you didn't re-install TiVo desktop at point 3, take the file named

backup.dll

and copy it to the directory in step 1.

5. Rename the file you just copied to

TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll

and you should be set.


----------



## ZildjianB (Oct 11, 2003)

StephensInGA said:


> My uninstall has failed and "I can't get up". I still get the password incorrect alert. I have reinstalled MediaPlayer 10 and TiVoDesltop 2.0 multiple times. I don't mind entering my password. I can not redownload the TiVo content I already have, I am just trying to get Dr.Divx to work.


If the uninstall for PlaybackPassword+ did not work for some reason you can:

(A) Try piper's instructions above.

OR

(B) Try this:

(1) Delete C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\DirectShow\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll

(2) Reinstall TiVo Desktop 2.0

That should allow you to type your password again.


----------



## koleszka (Apr 22, 2006)

Can someone upload PlaybackPassword+ v0.1a on the site? The other links are dead.
Thanks!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

koleszka said:


> Can someone upload PlaybackPassword+ v0.1a on the site? The other links are dead.
> Thanks!


You do realize with TivoDesktop 2.1 (or above) you don't need a password?


----------



## koleszka (Apr 22, 2006)

I've had TivoDesktop 2.2 installed on my pc and was still receiving the password prompt. So I went ahead and re-installed it. Looks like that solved my problem!
Thanks! :up:


----------

